# Die Siedler Online Gutschein



## Xeon1989 (3. November 2011)

Hi

In der morgen erscheinenden Pc Games ist ein Gutschein für das online Browser Spiel " DIe Siedler Online " drinne.Da hier sicherlich einige das nicht spielen aber sich trotzdem die pcgames gekauft haben würde ich mich freuen wenn mir einige leute den Gutschein per Pn zukommenlassen würden 

Schonmal Vielen Dank

Mfg

Xeon


----------



## thehatless (3. November 2011)

Falls mir jemand auch eine PN mit einem Gutschein-Code schicken könnte wäre ich diesem auch sehr verbunden. Es gibt bestimmt einige von euch die es nicht spielen und dann könnt ihr einem kleinen mal helfen.
Danke im vorrraus
Gruß thehatless


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2011)

ich bin mir sicher der Zeitschriftenhändler eures vertrauens überläßt euch gerne einen zusammen mit einem wunderschönen Exemplar der PCGames


----------



## Xeon1989 (3. November 2011)

Up  wäre echt cool


----------



## rnccheffe (3. November 2011)

*neue PC Games DSO Hilfe Danke*

Hallo,
wer hat sich eine PC Games gekauft und spielt das Siedler browser game nicht. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir den gutschein code zum einlösen für ein paar edelsteine flüstern könntet. Wäre cool danke
mfg


----------



## Lhetos (3. November 2011)

Huhu

ich könnte auch noch den einen odere anderen Gutscheincode gebrauchen, falls jemand kein Interesse haben sollte.
Hab mir zwar die PC Games gekauft aber pro Code ne neue PC Game zu kaufen liegt bei mir finanziell nicht drin 

Gruss und einen schönen Abend


----------



## Lhetos (3. November 2011)

heyho

auf welcher welt spielst du denn? ^^

Bin eben auch auf der Suche nach Gutscheincodes da ich mir net mehrere PC-Games Expemplare zulegen kann 

Gruss


----------



## Galileo68 (6. November 2011)

*suche: Die Siedler Online Bonus*

Hallo, ich habe mir die aktuelle PC-Games geholt und wollte daraus den Promocode für diesiedleronline.de einlösen.
Leider bekomme ich die Diamanten nicht gutgeschrieben.

Ich wollte auf diesem weg mal fragen, ob mir jemand der seinen auch die Zeitung hat und den Code nicht braucht seinen vielleicht per PN schicken kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.

Gruß Galileo


----------



## Batze (11. November 2011)

So ein paar Gutscheincodes könnt ich auch gebrauchen.


----------



## Catscratch29 (21. November 2011)

Hab noch einen, falls noch wer einen braucht.

Edit: Hab meinen Code an arnel88 gegeben. Braucht mich jetzt nicht mehr anschreiben. Ich hatte nur einen.


----------



## arnel88 (22. November 2011)

ich wurde mich uber par gutscheine auch sehr freuen


----------



## margonde (25. November 2011)

*[Siedler Online] Gutscheincode für ein paar Gimmicks im aktuellen Heft*

Hallo,

keine Ahnung, ob ich hier an dieser Stelle richtig bin, aber ich habe erfahren, dass im aktuellen Heft ein Gutscheincode für DSO enthalten ist. Falls jemand keinen Bedarf daran hat, würde ich mich freiwillig melden []

Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Ludwig21 (25. November 2011)

*Noch ein Bitsteller*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach so einem Code für die Siedleronline. Am Kiosk war die Zeitschrift leider schon ausverkauft.
Falls jemand noch einen für mich hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Schönen Gruß,

der Ludwig


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2011)

hmmm

auf der einen Seite möchte ich euch beglückwünschen, das ihr euch in diesem erstklassigem Topforum angemeldet habt,
aber irgendwie auf der anderen Seite, ich glaub nicht das hier irgendwer schon so noch einen Code bekommen hat


----------



## Exar-K (25. November 2011)

Alle mit "ausverkaufter" PC Games am Kiosk bitte hier entlang:
Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCG


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Alle mit "ausverkaufter" PC Games am Kiosk bitte hier entlang:
> Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCG


 
ich glaube die wollen das ... *umschau* ... umsonst
zumindest hat ihnen mein Vorschlag am Anfang vom Monat irgendwie nich so gefallen und naja, ich fand den Super


----------



## BaluBalu76 (25. November 2011)

*Gutschein für Siedler Online gesucht - Ende Nov 2011*

Hallo zusammen

Falls ein PC-Games leser kein "Die Siedler Online" spielt, würde mich sehr freuen, falls er mir den Code aus der aktuellen Ausgabe per Privatnachricht mitteilen könnte.

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt dafür


----------



## Catscratch29 (25. November 2011)

Hab meinen Code an arnel88 gegeben. Braucht mich jetzt nicht mehr anschreiben. Ich hatte nur einen.


----------



## BaluBalu76 (26. November 2011)

Suche auch noch. Vielleicht bekomme ich einen oder mehrere. Spieler aus meiner Gilde freuen sich auch darauf


----------



## Durchschnitte (27. November 2011)

Hallo Gamefreunde,

suche auch einen gültigen Gutscheincode für DSO.
Vielleicht hat ja einer erbarmen und kann ihn mir Mailen?
Wäre echt toll....


----------



## Poldy1144 (27. November 2011)

*Suche Code aus der Aktuellen PC-Games Die Siedler Online, brauche 4 Stück 1 Habe ich.*

Hilfe: Für alle die diesen Code nicht brauchen, sage ich schon mal Danke in Voraus.
Suche Code aus der Aktuellen PC-Games Die Siedler Online, brauche 4 Stück 1 Habe ich.

MFG Poldy1144


----------



## smooth1980 (27. November 2011)

Was bekomme ich denn dafür wenn ich dir den Code gebe ? Hätte einen hier noch rumliegen.


----------



## Darkswore (27. November 2011)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Community, 
Ich suche auch noch einen Gutschein-Code für "Die Siedler Online".
Wenn noch jmd. von euch Lesern einen hat und ihn nicht benötigt, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen!

Liebe Grüße
Cindy


----------



## Mothman (27. November 2011)

Hab einen Code für DSO, den ich nicht brauche.

Wer ihn will kann mich anschreiben. 
Antwort mit dem Code kriegt aber nur der erste, der schreibt.

Der Code ist doch "nur" 2 Euro wert. Warum sind da so viele scharf drauf? 

EDIT:
Mein Code ist weg.


----------



## BaluBalu76 (27. November 2011)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche. Würde mich freuen, falls sich jemand meldet.


----------



## Poldy1144 (27. November 2011)

Ja was soll ich dir geben.

Vielleicht einfach nur nächstenliebe und mir ein Gefallen tun ??? oder was Schwebt dir so vor.


----------



## smooth1980 (27. November 2011)

Section 8®: Prejudice kostet bei Steam grade 3.25 aber mein Paypal ist leer , vielleicht findet sich jemand der es mir schenkt via Steam ? Könnte auch sein das Ich morgen noch nen 2. Siedler code auftreiben kann . Die Person ist bloß gerade offline gegangen.


----------



## BaluBalu76 (28. November 2011)

Falls es PC-Games-Leser gibt, die kein DSO spielen, dann würde ich mich sehr freuen über den Gutschein-Code. Meldet euch einfach per PN.


----------



## w00dy96 (28. November 2011)

Wenn noch jemand einen gutschein Code hätte wäre supi könnte mich mit nem uploadet.to account bedanken
lg aus Hannover
w00dy


----------



## SilverICE (28. November 2011)

Hallo ich suche auch einen.. falls der themaersteller schon einen hat.

Viel gibt es ja ein paar leute die sich die Zeitung eh kaufen und den code nicht benötigen. würde mich über einen PN-Kontakt und den Code freuen.

Danke schönes lesen dann.


----------



## Corona02 (28. November 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

auch ich suche den Siedler online Code.

Meine Bitte geht an die Leser der PC Games, die nicht die Siedler online spielen.
Würde mich über den Code per PN freuen.

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## smooth1980 (28. November 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Section 8®: Prejudice kostet bei Steam grade 3.25 aber mein Paypal ist leer , vielleicht findet sich jemand der es mir schenkt via Steam ? Könnte auch sein das Ich morgen noch nen 2. Siedler code auftreiben kann . Die Person ist bloß gerade offline gegangen.



Habe jetz noch 1 Codes [2.50] aus der 11/11 Ausgabe und einen aus der aktuellen Ausgabe [2.-] .Mein Wunsch (Section 8 ) wurde nun bereits erfüllt also bietet einfach mal was .


----------



## BaluBalu76 (28. November 2011)

hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## BacardiCoke (28. November 2011)

*Neue PC Games - Bitte um Hilfe - Die Siedler Online (DSO) Code*

Hi

Ich spiele Die Siedler Online und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mir seinen Code aus der aktuellen Ausgabe per PN schickt, sofern er ihn nicht selber gebrauchen kann.  

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gooseling (29. November 2011)

Hi,

ist vlt. etwas ungeschickt (wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen) aber ich suche den Code auch... Vlt. hat ja der ein oder Andere noch einen Code ohne Verwendung übrig... 

Danke im Voraus.

Gooseling


----------



## angie46 (29. November 2011)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Leser,
Auch ich brauche einen Gutschein-Code für Die Siedler Online. Wenn noch jemand einen hat und ihn mir zur Verfügung stellen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar und würde mich darüber freuen.
Liebe Gruesse angie


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Der Code ist doch "nur" 2 Euro wert. Warum sind da so viele scharf drauf?


 
wirklich interessant, wie viele leute sich hier anmelden, nur um an so einen dämlichen code zu kommen.


----------



## BacardiCoke (29. November 2011)

Jetzt habe ich auch noch Konkurrenz im eigenen Thema. 

Aber wird sich sowieso keiner melden.


----------



## angie46 (29. November 2011)

Wollte die Zeitschrift kaufen, war bei uns am Ort aber leider ausverkauft.


----------



## BaluBalu76 (29. November 2011)

Suche immernoch


----------



## mbehrisch (30. November 2011)

Könnte mir bitte auch jemand per PN seinen Code schicken??


----------



## Gooseling (30. November 2011)

Hi,

ist vlt. etwas ungeschickt (wollte keinen neuen Thread erstellen) aber ich suche den Code auch... Vlt. hat ja der ein oder Andere noch einen Code ohne Verwendung übrig...

Danke im Voraus.

Gooseling


----------



## Herr-Fuchs (30. November 2011)

Der code beinhaltet ein bisher im shop nicht erhältliches deko objekt, das macht ihn so begehrt.
Aber ich denke, jeder sollte sich erstmal die Zeitschrift holen, um den zweck dieser Aktion gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wirklich interessant, wie viele leute sich hier anmelden, nur um an so einen dämlichen code zu kommen.


 
nja, aber ehrlich
so langsam wird´s schon lästig und artet langsam schon in Spam aus


----------



## Exar-K (30. November 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, aber ehrlich
> so langsam wird´s schon lästig und artet langsam schon in Spam aus


 Ich war bisher so freundlich, alle neuen Bettelthreads der letzten Tage in diesen hier zu verschieben. Ich glaube wenn das so weitergeht, werden die nächsten Topics einfach nur gelöscht.


----------



## SilverICE (1. Dezember 2011)

Hat vlt jemand einen Code für mich über? würde micht freuen.


----------



## Firespirit6 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe es gibt hier noch jemanden der die besagte PC Games hat und den Siedler Online Code nicht nutzen möchte.
Da ich derzeit für ein Auslandssemester in Kanada bin konnte ich mir leider selbst kein Exemplar besorgen :\
Einfach pn oder mailen, wäre super nett!
Danke an den freundlichen Spender 

Grüße!


----------



## supermany (29. März 2012)

Würde mich auch riesig freuen wenn jemand mir einen schicken würde


----------



## unicorn64 (13. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn einer von euch einen DSO Code aus der neuen PC Games für mich hat den er nicht benötigt.

Liebe Grüsse von Unicorn


----------



## netuimeni (1. Mai 2012)

Hallöchen,

ich hätte gerne auch so einen Code. Wenn jemand eins hat, kann mir auch mailen, dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar.

LG

Hier ist ein Code für 100 Dias und 100 Gold:
AD7-7F3C-3734


----------

